# Quick, small CSUSA group buy



## dalemcginnis (Nov 10, 2007)

EDIT 11/16  All packages have been shipped.  Thank you to all who participated, you made it an easy transaction and I will probably be doing another in a few months. 

EDIT 11/15 Received shipment and am sorting it.  should have it in the mail on Friday.

EDIT 11/11 All payments received, order has been placed.  Thank you to those who participated for your quick payments.

EDIT 11/10  I am there on orders, I will leave this open for new orders until 5am pst.  For those who have ordered please make your payment so I can place the order Sunday evening.  Those that have already paid, THANK YOU.


I need to order some kits from CSUSA and  am willing to run a quick small group buy for the first 5 people or so that are willing to order at least 20 pens. If this goes well I may run a larger group buy at another time. I need to place the order by Monday so payments will have to be paypal only.  Let me know if you have any questions.

I am quickly putting this together, so if something below does not make sense, please let me know.

Paypal is Preferred

PAYPAL payments. Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. Please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking.


Domestic Insurance:
I require that you pay for Insurance. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 


NOTE:
I have copied this list from another group buy and CSUSA prices have changed slightly since then.  I will send you an email with  your actual amount when you place your order.
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and any unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off . I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 
I hope to close this out today, thank you.

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

The pens are sorted by type and item number.
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.97
050-0385 RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN $11.82 Low
050-4204 SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN $4.36
050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54
050-4206 SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN $4.36 Low
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.55
050-4310 SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN $4.36
050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $9.47
050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05
050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75
050-0395 RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL $11.78
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54
050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN - Plain Clip $4.54
050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05 Low
050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.73 Low
050-4477 Copper Cigar Pen $4.62 Low
050-5010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL $9.47
050-0368 RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN $12.87
050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL - Plain $5.76
050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $9.08
050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $6.05
050-4422 TACTILE BROKERS PEN $6.05
050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.78
050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $3.98
050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29
050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $34.84 Low
050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87
050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.65
050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29
050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.56
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 Low
050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81
050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.98
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68
050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.98
050-5100 10K EUROPEAN PENCIL $9.47
050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.45
050-0375 RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL $6.51
050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $3.98
050-0500 10K FATHER SING PENCIL $4.54 Low
050-7090 10K FATHER SING DESK PEN $4.92
050-4408 10K FOUNTAIN PEN $6.25
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 Low
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41
050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $8.32
050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98
050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66
050-0320 RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN $13.63
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.76
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87
050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96
050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $31.81
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $39.38
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.52
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44
050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05
050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $9.84
050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.84
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57
050-4147 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads $7.57
050-4148 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads $11.35
050-4149 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads $11.35
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63
050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.63
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26
050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.26
050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $9.28
050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82
050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN $13.82
050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN $12.87
050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57
050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $4.96
050-4450 10K KC TWIST PEN $3.56 Low
050-4452 SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN $3.56
050-0378 RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL $9.08
050-0379 RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN $10.04
050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44
050-4186 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $52.26
050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $37.11
050-4188 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $43.17
050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $7.57
050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 Low
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04
050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $6.81
050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98
050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 Low
050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $5.00
050-0358 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL $6.25
050-4464 10K SOFT GRIP PEN $3.41
050-4465 10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL $4.17 Low
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07
050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05
050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81
050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $3.26 Low
050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30
050-4168 CHROME Slimline Pen $2.26 Low
050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $3.18
050-4410 SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN $3.18
050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73
050-4440 SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN $3.18 Low
050-4490 TACTILE TWIST PEN $2.65

Bushings

050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $4.03
050-1428 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL $4.55 Low
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03
050-4135 Emperor Bushings $4.03
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
050-4055 BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN $4.03
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $4.03
050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.03 Low
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $4.03
050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $4.03
050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.03
050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03
155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $4.03 Low
155-0045 EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS $5.04
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03
155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $4.55 Low
155-5111 Artisan Bushings $5.04
155-5502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL $4.03
950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $4.03
950-7200 European Letter opener bushings $3.02
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.04 Low
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55


For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Nov 10, 2007)

Okee dokee....

(10) - 050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $3.78
(5) - 050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57
(5) - 050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.73 Low
(5) - 050-4477 Copper Cigar Pen $4.62 Low
(5) - 050-4168 CHROME Slimline Pen $2.26 Low

(1) - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
(1) - 155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03
(1) - 155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $4.55 Low

My email is Woodmangler@Yahoo.Com

Thanks


----------



## josef (Nov 10, 2007)

Here goes...

(3)  $10.45  050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 
(2)  $13.52  050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP 
(3)  $ 6.05  050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 
(2)  $ 9.84  050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP

(2)  $14.01  050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL
(2)  $17.41  050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN
(2)  $ 8.32  050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN
(1)  $13.63  050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN
(2)  $10.98  050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN
(1)  $16.66  050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN

(1)  $ 4.03  050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN
(1)  $ 4.03  050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II

(6)  $ 0.50  050-9205 REPLACEMENT TUBES FOR GENT
(6)  $ 0.45  050-9159 REPLACEMENT TUBES FOR JR. GENT II
(1)  $ 5.99  019-1107 WHITE DIAMOND BUFFING COMPOUND
(4)  $ 4.99  050-3205 BUBINGA FINISH LIFT PEN BOX

Thanks for running the group buy.
Josef


----------



## dalemcginnis (Nov 10, 2007)

halfway there, any more takers?


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 10, 2007)

Dale,

Do you happen to know if the 25% discount extends to items such as Key Rings, Bottle Stoppers, Pepper Mills, etc.? I am trying to add a bit of variety to my weekend's booth.


----------



## gvpens (Nov 10, 2007)

Count me in ...

(1)  050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75
(5)  050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.73 Low
(5)  050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54
(2)  050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76
(2)  050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89
(5)  050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73
(5)  050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $3.18

This is my first post.
Hope I'm doing it right.
Thanks for your efforts on a group buy.
Wayne


----------



## dalemcginnis (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimBobTucson_
> 
> Dale,
> 
> Do you happen to know if the 25% discount extends to items such as Key Rings, Bottle Stoppers, Pepper Mills, etc.? I am trying to add a bit of variety to my weekend's booth.


No it does not. the max discount is 20% for each type of item and you have to order at least 20 to get it.  So far no one has ordered any.


----------



## josef (Nov 20, 2007)

Package arrived in Monday's mail.  Everything looks to be in order.  Thanks a million Dale!

--Josef


----------

